# Head Butting and Ramming



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure what the deal is, but lately while playing fetch my gsds have started ramming into each other deliberately. Sometimes they will smack into whichever one gets to the ball first or the one who returns to us first. Today was a rough day for Tuke, she started out throwing up, but as the day progressed she seemed fine. We were gonna leave her at home to rest, but decided she was acting ok and took all three out to the property for some long distance fetch. Tuke, who is slower than Zoey and Ranger managed to get the last 4 throws, however on the last run, Zoey rammed into her hard on her left rear leg and spun her around 180 and then down she went. I though we were vet bound, but she got up was walking and jumped into the pilot without any problems. This is all new, no idea why they started, but I'd like it to stop.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Sometimes competition is good and sometimes it is bad. I will sometimes leash a dog at a time so the other dogs can just retrieve cleanly. Or I will play with a few balls and sent the dogs in different directions. When they are competing too much the dogs can start to get aggressive so you need to control the game to avoid it. Also you can start throwing the ball not so far and verbally correct the dogs from ramming each other.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Sometimes you can teach them to run for their own ball meaning eventually 3 balls will be in play. We have an old lab and he learned very quickly that the first ball is Minka's and the second is his. Maybe start out with 2 dogs to get them the idea, call a fast dogs name throw the ball and then quickly call the slower dogs name and throw a ball. Saves on the inevitable vet bills. I had to do that when Minka accidentally ripped a big section of skin open on the lab.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo will ram as an act of aggression towards other dogs. I do not allow any ramming of any kind and will correct if I see it was an intentional ram. 

When he rams - it's full out, entire body contact and will knock/roll the other dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If the play is too rough then stop it, depending on the severity I would do a immediate time out for the aggressor and allow the other two to play. I would only give the dog one more chance maximum to play again nicely but if that chance is misused then play is over for that dog.

It shouldn't take long before the rules are clear and they'll respect how far they can go in play before you'll step in


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

My gsd also started this "ramming" this past weekend and sent my border collie air borne when she jumped for a frisbee and Ozzie took her legs out from under her and I thought we were vet bound also. She shook it off and kept playing.

Since then I don't leave my receivers out to dry haha


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MadLab said:


> Sometimes competition is good and sometimes it is bad. I will sometimes leash a dog at a time so the other dogs can just retrieve cleanly. Or I will play with a few balls and sent the dogs in different directions. When they are competing too much the dogs can start to get aggressive so you need to control the game to avoid it. Also you can start throwing the ball not so far and verbally correct the dogs from ramming each other.


Usually I try to distribute the chances evenly, giving each dog a throw where they are positioned with an advantage over the others. Other times I'll throw it out in deep grass so they'll have to hunt for it and none of them are running at that point so no ramming. Ranger just happened think Zoey needed to be "herded" and this interrupted her take off enough to give Tuke the advantage the last 4 times. I know she is competitive, but the knock out punch she delivered was too much. When it comes to using multiple balls, they pick out a "favorite" and won't retrieve the others, even if its the exact same make/brand, IDK understand this.



JanaeUlva said:


> Sometimes you can teach them to run for their own ball meaning eventually 3 balls will be in play. We have an old lab and he learned very quickly that the first ball is Minka's and the second is his. Maybe start out with 2 dogs to get them the idea, call a fast dogs name throw the ball and then quickly call the slower dogs name and throw a ball. Saves on the inevitable vet bills. I had to do that when Minka accidentally ripped a big section of skin open on the lab.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I've had them sit before chasing, but not all 3 at the same time, that's something I'll have to work on. The multiple ball trick doesn't work so well as they pick their favorite and thats it, Ranger is more flexible about it, but not the two girls. They'll chase after it, but look at you like you tricked them and won't return with it most of the time. Funny thing is the rejected ball could be the favorite if that's the one we start with next time, maybe it has to have just the right amount of slime on it.



Lilie said:


> Hondo will ram as an act of aggression towards other dogs. I do not allow any ramming of any kind and will correct if I see it was an intentional ram.
> 
> When he rams - it's full out, entire body contact and will knock/roll the other dog.


Zoey and Tuke have always played nicely with each other, never any ramming, this all started recently and the only difference is Ranger gets to join in. He doesn't get overly concerned about always getting the ball, he seems to enjoy biting on the other two periodically as they go for it. He prefers to bite Zoey so maybe this is adding to her frustration. 




Shade said:


> If the play is too rough then stop it, depending on the severity I would do a immediate time out for the aggressor and allow the other two to play. I would only give the dog one more chance maximum to play again nicely but if that chance is misused then play is over for that dog.
> 
> It shouldn't take long before the rules are clear and they'll respect how far they can go in play before you'll step in


If we weren't already going to leave I would have put her in the car. She knew I was mad and though they've never been disciplined physically, she immediately went into a down and didn't move while I was checking Tuke out, I was not happy and she knew it.



scarmack said:


> My gsd also started this "ramming" this past weekend and sent my border collie air borne when she jumped for a frisbee and Ozzie took her legs out from under her and I thought we were vet bound also. She shook it off and kept playing.
> 
> Since then I don't leave my receivers out to dry haha


Scared the poop out of me, I'm looking at a potential furlough tomorrow, I don't need any added bills. Tuke was fine, never yelped and moved normally afterward, it just looked bad. Glad your BC was ok


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Took them back out today with a much better result. Tuke and Ranger have seemed to have developed a counter move of continuing to run after the grab rather than hitting the brakes. Ranger did it first and Tuke must of thought this was a great idea and started doing it herself. I still need to work on having them take turns, but nice when time is short that they can still play fetch together.


----------

